# Gradosol Lujo



## Dany (Aug 16, 2020)

A new one on my shelves....
In 1959, in Buenos Aires, the company SIAF (Sociedad Industrial Argentina fotografica), which manufactured bakelite cameras as a subcontractor for the company Gevaert Argentina, took its independence and launched on the market the Gradosol Lujo. (Lujo means luxury in Spanish)

This device was in fact a perfect copy of the Rex Lujo camera made by Gevaert Argentina
The Rex Lujo being one of the numerous clones of the French camera Photax.
This quite bulky piece of bakelite is rather rare because it was produced in limited quantities.
It is dual-format 6x6 and 4.5x6 cm by means of internal masks.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting looking historic piece.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I bet it is fairly heavy as well, being a medium format bakelite. Where did you find this? Very cool.


----------



## Dany (Aug 17, 2020)

I found it in France when I visited one of the many events throughout the year dedicated to the sale of vintage cameras. (This year, the great majority of these events were unfortunately canceled  because of  the Covid)
You are right, it's heavy but in rather good condition for a 60 years old bakelite item


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I understand. I generally do some training during the summer months, and nothing this year. We have been asked to stay in our city (I teach at a university in China). Last year, I was in Spain and ran across a small vintage camera shop in Barcelona and purchased a Bakelite that was made in Spain. A nice memento of my (Horrible) stay there (I was robbed at point blank for my iPhone...). It is the only Spanish made camera I have in my collection.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice piece of history.......


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sweet piece Dany........


----------

